# juhu!



## shiver (13. Juli 2002)

neues forum!

seid lieb zu einander und benutzt schön den edit button


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (13. Juli 2002)

*lieb sei*

*editbutton benutz*

So, jetzt kann es nur gut laufen


----------



## Kaprolactam (13. Juli 2002)

Toll - da haben wir noch nicht mal die Preisschildchen vom Forum abgeknibbelt, da fällt mir schon auf daß der Titel ja nicht so richtig richtig ist, gelle?
Entweder Fotografie oder Photographie. Aber nicht gemischt...
Ok, ok, ich bin ja schon still


----------



## shiver (13. Juli 2002)

mussu dem grossen lagaf sagen, der is admin, der hat's verbrochen


----------



## Christian Fein (13. Juli 2002)

Habs geändert passt nun 
oder doch Photographie ?


----------



## Vitalis (13. Juli 2002)

Argh, geil ))))
Das freut mich jetzt gewaltig 
Hoffentlich wird auch fleißig gepostet.


----------



## Kaprolactam (13. Juli 2002)

Subba, HolyFly - besten Dank


----------



## Jan Seifert (13. Juli 2002)

darf man hier auch seine neusten bilder ausstellen@shiv?


----------



## shiver (13. Juli 2002)

nö.


----------



## c4che (14. Juli 2002)

darauf hab ich gewartet ein fotographie forum   -   danke.


----------



## Mythos007 (14. Juli 2002)

Super - das freut mich sehr ...

Vielen Dank an die gute Shivi für Ihre
Anregung zu der neu Strukturierung ...

Auf gutes Gelingen ... bis dann dann M.


----------



## Quentin (14. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *nö. *



was jetzt?


----------



## shiver (14. Juli 2002)

die antwort war, bevor ich im internen gepostet hab 



ALSO KINDER, AB JETZT KÖNNT IHR EURE FOTOS IN DER GALERIE AUSSTELLEN. 
aber WEHE einer von euch postet da n fuck-photoshop-massaker


----------



## Quentin (14. Juli 2002)

anhang: wenn ihr euch nicht daran haltet wird das forum auf moderiert geschalten *g*


----------



## paraphan (15. Juli 2002)

hui, tolle idee! endlich ein neues, tolles forum über eines meiner lieblingsthemen.
*freu*
=)


----------



## sid@work (19. Juli 2002)

*jubel jubel, freu freu*

endlich wieder ein ordentliches photoforum,
mein fav ist leider mit phattepixel untergegangen.

ich wünsche euch, dass das forum mindestens so fett und 
anspruchsvoll wie das fp-forum wird.


draufhalten!!

sid


----------



## shiver (19. Juli 2002)

*Re: jubel jubel, freu freu*



> _Original geschrieben von sid@work _
> *ich wünsche euch, dass das forum mindestens so fett und
> anspruchsvoll wie das fp-forum wird.
> 
> *




na dann können wir dichtmachen.

"fäddäpixel" war ein sammelsorium von untalentierten kleinkindern,
sollte das fotoforum hier auch so monströse schrecklichkeiten auf fotopapier hervorbringen,
erschiesst mich bitte einer.


----------



## sid@work (19. Juli 2002)

*slow down*

dass der haupteil des fp "für´n *****" war is uns ja allen 
klar, aber die photoecke war wirklich hammer, und ich wünsche 
euch, dass hier genau so gute arbeiten genau so engagiert
gepostet werden.

shoot it!!
sid


----------

